
Crew describe climate of fear at Cathay after Hong Kong sackings - improvehk
https://www.reuters.com/article/hongkong-protests-cathay-pacific/crew-describe-climate-of-fear-at-cathay-after-hong-kong-sackings-idUSL4N25F1OH
======
duxup
They don't even have to impact any actual protesters. Just get the word out
that your life / career might be impacted and that will be enough to scare
people.

